
Joel on Software - T-A
http://link.springer.com/book/10.1007/978-1-4302-0753-5
======
mgav
This post links to pirated book files

~~~
T-A
No, it links to the publisher's own site. It's one of 56243 (!) freely
downloadable books listed here: [http://link.springer.com/search?facet-
content-type=%22Book%2...](http://link.springer.com/search?facet-content-
type=%22Book%22&date-facet-mode=between&facet-end-year=2004&facet-
language=%22En%22&showAll=false&sortOrder=oldestFirst&facet-start-year=1858)

